# What did I just rescue? I.D. help please



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

I just rescued these fish that were left in a tank at my newphews and have no idea what I have. The tank they were in was so covered in algae that we weren't even sure we got all of the fish out. Any help in identifiying these fish is greatly appreciated.

The first one looks like some sort of Gourami but only ever having A Dwarf Gourami I am not sure of all the breeds.










The second one looks like some kind of Tetra but I am unfamiliar with the species. 










We also rescued one Mickey Mouse Platy and something that looked like a Guppie/Gold Platy mix. A neighbor took all of the guppies for her tank.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I can find the first appears to be a Paradise Gourami so I was right on the Gourami guess. Any idea on the second one?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

second looks like a scissortail tetra


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help. It apparently is a scissortail. I was thinking that when I first saw it but didn't realize they got so big. From what I have researched on both of these guys it looks like they will be going into one of the bigger tanks as they both get 5-6 inches.

Both are doing well and appear to be a lot happier now that they are not living in sludge. The Paradise is starting to color up nicely.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure to post more pics when the fish are back in the swim...


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Check out this name with a Google.
1. Paradise fish


----------



## T Fades (Sep 8, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> second looks like a scissortail tetra


Correction, a scissortail is a rasbora, not a tetra.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

the first looks a little big for a paradise fish, but it might just be the pic.


----------



## Novisk58 (Jan 10, 2010)

The 2nd one looks like a silver-tipped tetra. You can find them in most pet stores.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

the gold fish you mentioned isn't a guppy or a platy, it's a sphenops molly, a gold dust... good luck, they look healthy!


----------

